# Bolero 680fb 2009



## lifestyle

Hi, 

Has anyone purchased the 2009 Bolero680fb, and actually collected.
I'm still waiting for mine, hopefully I will collect before Easter.
How does it compare with the 2008 model?
I am getting bored now, itchy feet, just want to get away.

Thanks Les


----------



## 94055

Hi Les,

If you are getting bored I can let you have our 2008 model and we will wait for your 2009 model. :lol: 
I have no doubt you will agree the wait was worth it, we are made up with our model. 

Safe travels

Steve and Jan

ps
If you have any specific questions then feel free to get back to us.


----------



## lifestyle

steve and Jan,
Thanks for your reply.
I`m not sure if you remember,we where supposed to buy our new one after our summer hols,but went to the NEC feb, and can you guess,sign on the dot .
There`s not alot we can do now,our old one as been sold.

Cannot wait

Les and Shirley


----------



## 94055

lifestyle said:


> steve and Jan,
> Thanks for your reply.
> I`m not sure if you remember,we where supposed to buy our new one after our summer hols,but went to the NEC feb, and can you guess,sign on the dot .
> There`s not alot we can do now,our old one as been sold.
> 
> Cannot wait
> 
> Les and Shirley


I remember, hope we meet you one day travelling. I know a few Bolero owners from this site and others.

Steve and Jan


----------



## Briarose

Hiya hold on in there LOL we bought our Bolero in Sept 2007, but it was a 2008 model and we love it so much, just wish we could get away more than we do in it.

I am sure you will be thrilled when you get it, is it a he or a her ?


----------



## ash

Hi we have a Bolero 680fb 57 model ,absolutly love it ,we have toured France ,Spain ,Portugal last yr and went Ski ing this year ,we did a few minor alterations to the winterisation side but we coped great even in -20 degrees   

Its our second home and we use it almost every weekend  

Ash & Lynn..


----------



## lifestyle

[
I am sure you will be thrilled when you get it,* is it a he or a her *?[/quote]
Not sure yet,she has`ent decided, i wanted to call it Norris (from Corrie ).She said dont be daft.
Les


----------



## roger-the-lodger

We don't have a Bolero 680FB but we have the Bessacarr equivalent the E560 - it's essentially the same vehicle. Ours is a 2008 model bought new last September as our first motorhome (it was tent camping before that  ). We are delighted with it and have done nearly 5000 miles over the winter including a trip to Holland and Germany.

You will find it well worth waiting for though we remember how frustrating the wait can be - we ordered in April 2008 and waited just over 4 months.

From what I recall the main 2008-9 changes are the fitting of LED habitation lighting and the reinstatement of a spare wheel (fitted in an underslung carrier/cradle) instead of the ridiculous and useless "Fix'n'Go" puncture repair kit we got (I don't even repair punctures on bikes these days let alone on a 3.5 tonne 'van). We managed (with good help from Swift) to retrofit the spare wheel and we have fitted LED replacements in most of our light fittings - this is a really good, power-saving change.

There is also a new option of winterisation frost-protection heaters in the fresh water and waste tanks which wasn't listed on 2008 models - we have retrofiitted the exact kit, again with excellent help from Swift, in the fresh tank but not in the waste which we keep empty in winter anyway.

Happy times in your new 'van when you get it!  

Roger

PS Ours is a girl - Bessie - how unoriginal can you get? For a Bolero? Well you could make it a boy and call it Ravel (joke suitable for classical music fans only!) :wink:


----------



## lifestyle

Hi Roger, she wanted to call it Bolly (Bolero )   
I think we may need some help here , before we fall out :roll: :roll: 
Betty and Norris and the Bitch are my choice ,i use to have a landrover called Nelly.
Is there a doctor on here ,i need help :roll: :roll: 

Les


----------



## roger-the-lodger

lifestyle said:


> Hi Roger, she wanted to call it Bolly (Bolero )
> I think we may need some help here , before we fall out :roll: :roll:
> Betty and Norris and the Bitch are my choice ,i use to have a landrover called Nelly.
> Is there a doctor on here ,i need help :roll: :roll:
> 
> Les


I'm staying out of that discussion except to say that I suppose if you did call it Bolly you could use it as a permanent excuse for carrying and drinking lots of the stuff   

Not while driving of course - but once on site - :wink: :wink: :wink:

Roger


----------



## CatSailor

We picked up our new Bolero 680Fb from the dealer last week and have just had our first weekend away in it down at Vanbitz having a Strikeback alarm fitted - great setup by the way, would recommend this company to anybody looking for a motorhome security system.

We think our Bolero is super and agree with Rodger-the-Lodger that it was well worth the wait. We ordered at the end of October last year and Swift were spot on with the actual delivery being 2 week earlier than the originally quoted date of 2nd week of April.

The LED lighting works really well, much nicer than the halogen lighting we had in our previous Eccles caravan. The Bolero came with the new LCD reversing screen mounted on the rear view mirror, a seperate TomTom sat nav and a JVC radio/CD player instead of the Blaupunkt Lucca sat nav and radio combo. Much better in my opinion and the reversing camera can be switched on to monitor the rear of the van at all times or just when selecting reverse gear.

We also have the 3 litre engine and auto gearbox option and that really does work out very well. The engine has loads of power and the gearbox, which seems a bit quirky when you first use it, is a really smooth operator. On our run back from Somerset to North Bucks yesterday the average MPG indicator showed just over 30 mpg. OK I'm no speed demon these days, just keeping to a steady 55-60 on motorways but that figure is pretty good for a large vehicle with a still tight engine.

The only thing we were unsure of on the Bolero was the lack of drawers in the kitchen. We were a little uncertain of how the carousel unit under the sink would work out and half expected that there would be knives and forks jumping all over the place as we drove down the road :? but happily that didn't happen and it worked just fine.

Now we just can't wait until Easter we we can get away again in 'Winnie' (Don't blame me, SWMBO does the naming around here) again.

I know that the wait for delivery seems to go on forever but it was well worth it in the end. It will all seem worth while once you've actually got your hands on it.

Adrian


----------



## lifestyle

Adrian,i pleased you are happy with Winnie :lol: :lol: .Just sitting here at the moment,looking out onto our garden,sun shinning, no MH to look at.
Oh well ,not long now
Good luck and Safe travelling

Les


----------



## lifestyle

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Oh well we have a 630PR 2009 nice and shiny sitting on the forecourt waiting for a happy buyer!
> 
> Peter


Peter, i`m sure with your charm, it wont be there long

Les


----------



## roger-the-lodger

CatSailor said:


> ...The Bolero came with the new LCD reversing screen mounted on the rear view mirror, a seperate TomTom sat nav and a JVC radio/CD player instead of the Blaupunkt Lucca sat nav and radio combo. Much better in my opinion and the reversing camera can be switched on to monitor the rear of the van at all times or just when selecting reverse gear...


I'd forgotten that improvement - I'm sure that as you say it's very much better. The Blaupunkt kit is rubbish - especially the Lucca SatNav. But that's a retrofit too far for us  We have abandoned using the Lucca as a SatNav and use a separate TomTom 740 with the new GPRS-linked GO LIVE services (brilliant!). We use the Lucca purely as a screen for the reversing camera for which it's just about adequate. We can live with the Blaupunkt radio/CD in spite of its poorly designed user interface.

Great van though, whether 08 or 09. We too have the 3 litre with Comfortmatic and find it an excellent drive - get just over 28mpg when not towing.

Roger


----------



## Briarose

Hi we have a sweet shop and as we sell allsorts, as in liquorice so we called our Bolero Bertie, now this was going to be the name of our welshie when we got him, but then his pedigree came and his name was Rolo.............so he must have been meant for us ! we decided Rolo it was, so then the MH which came later had to be Bertie.

MY best friends MH is called 'Winnie' after her late Mum, so Winnie now is with them on all their travels, and the strange thing is that although her shop doesn't sell sweets it is called allsorts :wink: 

By the way we also now have a second welshie called Megan and so does another member on MHF and yet a welshie is rare not to mention it having the same name............and another member here has a dog called Rolo too, again rare for a dog name, life is strange so many coincidences.


----------



## Briarose

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Oh well we have a 630PR 2009 nice and shiny sitting on the forecourt waiting for a happy buyer!
> 
> Peter


Looks like there is a 2008 on Ebay too
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SWIFT-BOLERO-630-PR-2008-MODEL-WITH-ONLY-3400-MILES!!!_W0QQitemZ250398220568QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20090330?IMSfp=TL090330125003r34286#ebayphotohosting


----------



## BBJ

We to are waiting for our Bolero 680FB. Hopefully picking it up on 22nd April from West Country Motorhomes. This is our first MH and like you, only went to look at the NEC in February. It was a very expensive outing as we have had to clear and widen our driveway! but we are sure it will be worth it! We have our first weekend away booked on Dartmoor and can't wait. 
Question - Are you having Gaslow fitted, if so what size bottles best fit - 6kg or 11kg?
Hope to meet MHF members on our travels.
Ron and Annie


----------



## Briarose

BBJ said:


> We to are waiting for our Bolero 680FB. Hopefully picking it up on 22nd April from West Country Motorhomes. This is our first MH and like you, only went to look at the NEC in February. It was a very expensive outing as we have had to clear and widen our driveway! but we are sure it will be worth it! We have our first weekend away booked on Dartmoor and can't wait.
> Question - Are you having Gaslow fitted, if so what size bottles best fit - 6kg or 11kg?
> Hope to meet MHF members on our travels.
> Ron and Annie


Hi from one Bolero owner to another we love ours..............not had gaslow fitted though.


----------



## roger-the-lodger

BBJ said:


> ...a very expensive outing as we have had to clear and widen our driveway! but we are sure it will be worth it!...
> ...Question - Are you having Gaslow fitted, if so what size bottles best fit - 6kg or 11kg?...


Interesting how similar some of our "newbie" experiences are! We too had to reconstruct our drive and extend it to a new area beside the house for "Bessie"! 2 x 6Kg Gaslow bottles with the auto-changeover and stainless steel piping is what you need - we had ours fitted by CMR (not cheap but a quick and excellent job done while we were at the Pickering show). We had the filler mounted inside the locker so as not to make holes in the 'van. Everything works very well though we found the first fill a bit stressful! :? It soon gets to be a doddle  . The gauges are useless though - by the time they move at all the cylinder is almost empty but it's not a problem with 2 cyls & the auto-changeover. We highly recommend the system especially if you're going to tour abroad.

Roger


----------



## short-stick

Hi Folks.
We have the same van layout but it's a Bessacarr E560.
I fitted a single Gaslow 11kg bottle into the gas locker, it does fit... just. This is my primary gas supply, the refill connection is also inside the locker so no holes in the van wall. As a backup, I can squeeze a 3kg Calor Propane Cylinder in there as well, I just swap the pipe over rather than the expense of a changover valve, I don't expect to need the calor cypinder and I'm considering removing it...
The 11kg Gaslow cylinder will weigh less than 2 6kg Gaslows but hold almost the same amount of gas... and it saves money...
So if I remove the spare cylinder I could even have room in this locker for levels and mains lead...
All in I'm happy, plenty of gas and I just top it up every once in a while... Mine has no level guage...
There's a pic of my setup here 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-47161-.html


----------



## lifestyle

Hi all, just been informed my new mh will not be delivered until the first week of May.
That`s Easter out,also Peterborough show,never mind worse things happen


----------



## 94055

Les
Have you checked with Swift to see if it is them or your dealer?


----------



## lifestyle

Steve,the dealer is telling me it`s Swift

Les


----------



## roger-the-lodger

lifestyle said:


> Steve,the dealer is telling me it`s Swift
> 
> Les


They usually do! But in my case the dealer told me it was Swift and it definitely was. I specified options that delayed things apparently and I've been told that quite often happens.

Roger


----------



## ash

It will be well worth the wait   

Ash


----------



## 94055

Les
Contact swift and ask
Dealer may have done a deal


----------



## duxdeluxe

I really like the bolero but the paylod is abysmal. Pack for a longish trip and you're in danger of being overloaded, especially if you've the 160 engine and a towbar. Check it out on the Swift site where you can compare models - HERE 

A measly 250 Kg.......... One passenger and the dog - add in a few more non essential bits like clothes and food and you're nicked!! How many drivers weigh only 75kg???

Not a problem for some people but could be for many of us. It's removed it from my list of possibles


----------



## roger-the-lodger

duxdeluxe said:


> I really like the bolero but the paylod is abysmal...


I have to agree - the limited payload is the one significant disadvantage of the model. It's worse on the 2009 than the 2008 but that's mainly because of the fitting of a spare wheel which was in any case a necessity in my view. We have retrofitted the spare wheel and we can manage with the resulting payload and do not need to break the law, but then we're ex tent campers and don't mind travelling fairly light. 

We also never drive with more than 25% full fresh water, but that certainly means wasting water by emptying unnecessarily.

And there are real downsides: for example we would love to have bought a "safari" room to use with our awning, but carrying it is completely out of the question (though we know owners of this very model who do and who are certainly overloaded 8O )

On balance we still find the advantages of the design *outweigh* (ugh!!!  ) this disadvantage.

Roger


----------



## RichardnGill

Dont forget with Swift they are realistic with there Payload. They include driver, gas and fuel etc where as some manufactures don’t.

"The Mass in Running Order is the mass of the unladen vehicle including a 75kg allowance for the driver plus engine coolants and 90% of the fuel tank, water tank and gas capacity"



You could always look into getting the Gross weight up rated to 3850 to give a much larger pay load.


Richard...


----------



## 94055

RichardnGill said:


> You could always look into getting the Gross weight up rated to 3850 to give a much larger pay load.Richard...


You are not able to uprate the Bolero Rich


----------



## CatSailor

I've spoken to SvTech and they say it is possible to uprate the Bolero 680FB to 3850kgs for the princely sum of £200. This was due to the fact that the existing front and rear axle permitted loads totaled 3850kg.

Has anyone actually weighed their Bolero yet and compared it to Swift's spec? We had an Eccles caravan from Swift a couple of years ago and it's actual weight was considerably less than that specified by Swift in their documentation.

Adrian


----------



## 94055

CatSailor said:


> I've spoken to SvTech and they say it is possible to uprate the Bolero 680FB to 3850kgs for the princely sum of £200. This was due to the fact that the existing front and rear axle permitted loads totaled 3850kg.


Adrian,

I have spoken to Swift as has another member and Swift say it is not possible 8O 
Could Swift now confirm?

Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup

I will check this when I'm back in the office and come back early next week.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## 94055

Cheers Andy

I hope the answer is *YES* :wink: It will make me :lol:

Now what other company can get a response that quick?

Steve


----------



## RichardnGill

The 680 2.3 Bolero has 360kg pay load. I would have though that was not bad for a 2 berth van. 

Some 6 berth vans only have just over 400KG pay load, thats all our Hymer had. 



What you need Steve is another axel     


Richard...


----------



## Briarose

RichardnGill said:



> Dont forget with Swift they are realistic with there Payload. They include driver, gas and fuel etc where as some manufactures don't.
> 
> "The Mass in Running Order is the mass of the unladen vehicle including a 75kg allowance for the driver plus engine coolants and 90% of the fuel tank, water tank and gas capacity"
> 
> You could always look into getting the Gross weight up rated to 3850 to give a much larger pay load.
> 
> Richard...


Hi yes you are right just had a look at the Bolero on the Swift website and for ours it is The Mass in Running Order is the mass of the unladen vehicle including a 75kg allowance for the driver plus engine coolants and 90% of the fuel tank, water tank and gas capacity.

75KG for the driver is round about 11 stone 8 so Hubby just needs to lose a couple of stone now :wink:

We have a weigh bridge just down to the road, we still more or less have in the MH what we would normally travel with (minus the dogs and me) so Phil says he will go and check in the next day or so the weight.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Errrrrrrrr.... I don't know what I started here and apologies for going slightly off topic. However, if anyone has real life weighbridge experiences of a Bolero then I'm sure a few of us will be interested, as with the chassis uprating. If it was 3850 then it would be back on my list - I don't want to worry about dumping water/travelling light etc etc.

Cheers


----------



## SwiftGroup

> I have spoken to Swift as has another member and Swift say it is not possible 8O
> Could Swift now confirm?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Fiat will not officially authorise any converter to re-plate a vehicle above the homologated specification. In the case of the Bolero 680FB this body is built on a chassis with a 3500kg GVW.

For a converter to be in a position to up-rate a GVW the braking must be re-tested to the new proposed specified load. Companies such as SV Tech that up-rate the GVW, re-plate in compliance to UK Construction & Use Regulation 66: Schedule 8.

Fiat will not Authorise Swift to do any chassis upgrade. Therefore any vehicle which has been uprated by a third partyand suffers a mechanical failure (e.g. servo, gearbox, clutch, etc) may well find it very unlikely that Fiat will honour the vehicle warranty (if applicable).

Thanks
Andy


----------



## duxdeluxe

Thanks - I take it that's a general rule with chassis and warranties. No Bolero for me then


----------



## Telbell

> Fiat will not Authorise Swift to do any chassis upgrade. Therefore any vehicle which has been uprated by a third partyand suffers a mechanical failure (e.g. servo, gearbox, clutch, etc) may well find it very unlikely that Fiat will honour the vehicle warranty (if applicable).


Hmm- This doesnt match with catsailors comment. Presumably that would apply to ALL converters (unless Fiat make a special case of Swift which is unlikely)

In that case what's the reaction of non-Swift owners to this? And, I wonder, of svtech? Anyone Fiat owners who've had the uprate like to comment?

Though reading that again it's the Converter that's not allowed to uprate- but if svtech uprate thereb may well be warranty issues

(I'm confused :roll: )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think when a payload is published, it should *always* say exactly what is included in the figure, I know I've had many a conversation with other MH owners who are thinking it doesn't include a full tank of water and fuel, spare tyre, full fridge, etc and two passengers and the payload is just for other stuff you buy while away, :evil: :evil: :evil: and these people are allowed to drive on the road, it way overdue for some clarity both from the manufacturers and from the authorities.

Kev.


----------



## duxdeluxe

Nearly all the payload information that I have read does say what is included - certainly in the brochures/websites that I've browsed. There is a standard which I think is 75 kg for the driver (in my dreams), 90% water, 90% gas and that's about it.


----------



## RichardnGill

I have just had a bit look around at some other 2 berth M/H's and the Bolero 680 2.3 has a payload of 360kg. This is more than a few others and as I said before there are many much bigger M/Hs with more berths have not much more than this. 

So I can not see why it would be neccacery to upgrade it for normal use. 

Or am I missing some thing? 


Richard...


----------



## rickwiggans

The issue for us was that the actual weight of the vehicle was round about 150 Kg heavier than specified - nearly half the payload gone. We weighed twice, on different weighbridges, to be sure - with the driver, specified amounts of fuel, water etc, but everything else taken out. I believe most converters specs allow +/- 5%. Well, in our case the whole of the upper tolerance had been used. This seems to be a common occurrence - and makes the advice to get the vehicle weighed before buying, rather than relying on the spec, particularly good advice, I think.


----------



## duxdeluxe

I worry because I was looking at the 3 litre engine and a towbar which gets the payload down to about 250kg (according to swift). deduct a bit for the driver over 75kg and also wife at about 60kg (she'll kill me) and you're looking at 165kg practical load before you're overloaded. Now with +/- 5% error room you can see why I'm not going to buy one.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Just to clarify the figures, the Bolero 680FB MRO [std 130 mjt] includes driver [75kg], 90% fuel, water and gas which leaves 360kg payload to deduct the wife and belongings. With 160mjt auto and towbar [80kg nose load factored in] this figure reduces down to 253kg. The only way around this is to 1. dont take the wife 'just kidding' or 2. reduce the amount of water carried [potential 80kg].

Mick [Swift Technical]


----------



## duxdeluxe

250kg - that's what I said...... before mandatory wife/dog deduction

The whole idea of having water tanks is that you don't need to run around with rollers when you get to the campsite or wherever. If I wanted to do that, I'd get a caravan. Swift is not the only one but having a van where you have to reduce the water carriage to a minimum just to be legal is a tiny bit self defeating.


----------



## 94055

SwiftGroup said:


> I have spoken to Swift as has another member and Swift say it is not possible 8O
> Could Swift now confirm?
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve,
> 
> Fiat will not officially authorise any converter to re-plate a vehicle above the homologated specification. In the case of the Bolero 680FB this body is built on a chassis with a 3500kg GVW.
> 
> For a converter to be in a position to up-rate a GVW the braking must be re-tested to the new proposed specified load. Companies such as SV Tech that up-rate the GVW, re-plate in compliance to UK Construction & Use Regulation 66: Schedule 8.
> 
> Fiat will not Authorise Swift to do any chassis upgrade. Therefore any vehicle which has been uprated by a third partyand suffers a mechanical failure (e.g. servo, gearbox, clutch, etc) may well find it very unlikely that Fiat will honour the vehicle warranty (if applicable).
> 
> Thanks
> Andy
Click to expand...

Andy

Thank you for the reply, I am as confused as Tel now 8O 
If SV Tech can do it complying to uk regs as stated how can Fiat fail to honour warranty work?

Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup

Steve,

A third party company can upgrade the van and it will comply with Construction & Use, but the issue here is Fiat will not approve this upgrade. Therefore if there was a mechanical failure which could be related back to this being heavier than fiat originally intended, (e.g. gearbox, clutch, braking, servo, steering, etc), then this could be the reason for them not to warrant.

We have asked if Fiat will approve us up-rating certain X250 vehicles (as they allowed us on some X244 base vehicles), the response is categorically, No.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## 94055

SwiftGroup said:


> Steve,
> 
> A third party company can upgrade the van and it will comply with Construction & Use, but the issue here is Fiat will not approve this upgrade. Therefore if there was a mechanical failure which could be related back to this being heavier than fiat originally intended, (e.g. gearbox, clutch, braking, servo, steering, etc), then this could be the reason for them not to warrant.
> 
> We have asked if Fiat will approve us up-rating certain X250 vehicles (as they allowed us on some X244 base vehicles), the response is categorically, No.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


Andy

Thank you for a speedy reply

I know what you mean about it, I just find it strange that Fiat are able to do that when the Law says it is legal 
I will not be the one testing it through the courts :lol: 
I will have to revert to plan B until the van is at least out of warranty.

thanks again

Steve


----------



## Telbell

> Presumably that would apply to ALL converters (unless Fiat make a special case of Swift which is unlikely)
> 
> In that case what's the reaction of non-Swift owners to this? And, I wonder, of svtech? Anyone Fiat owners who've had the uprate like to comment?


Glad I'm not the only one Steve :wink:

The comment I made the other day (in quotes above) still stands if any relevant member could respond...particularly as to where anyone has made a specific approach to a non-swift converted vehicle?

It seems from what Andy(Swift) says the Fiat ruling would also apply to a Maxi/Alko chassis?


----------



## lifestyle

And another holiday missed.Swift say 21st May to dealer,dealer say`s wtg on Swift ,who are now on hols.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Lifestyle,
If you can PM me some details of your van, dealer and your name & address I will make a call and see if I can get you an update tomorrow and get back to you,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## lifestyle

Andy.
Much appreciated,but Mick has been dealing with this for me,and i have no complaints with him,it just getting a little frustrating.I sold my MH based on the delivery date from the dealer.

Regards 

Les


----------



## rossifan

*MH delivery*

Following your thread lifestyle-I too am waiting on Bolero which is scheduled for "early" July.Is your order running much later than promised? Swift gave me a specific date and failure to meet it will not be well received - especially with all the negative publicity on the "judder"which is getting increasingly harder to ignore. :?


----------



## lifestyle

*Re: MH delivery*



rossifan said:


> Following your thread lifestyle-I too am waiting on Bolero which is scheduled for "early" July.Is your order running much later than promised? Swift gave me a specific date and failure to meet it will not be well received - especially with all the negative publicity on the "judder"which is getting increasingly harder to ignore. :?


Rossifan,it looks like our Bolero will be 2 weeks late.
The dealer has now received our MH,and we are going to to see and inspect tommorrow,with the hand over date to be the 9th June.
Fingers x

Les


----------



## 94055

*Re: MH delivery*



lifestyle said:


> rossifan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following your thread lifestyle-I too am waiting on Bolero which is scheduled for "early" July.Is your order running much later than promised? Swift gave me a specific date and failure to meet it will not be well received - especially with all the negative publicity on the "judder"which is getting increasingly harder to ignore. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Rossifan,it looks like our Bolero will be 2 weeks late.
> The dealer has now received our MH,and we are going to to see and inspect tommorrow,with the hand over date to be the 9th June.
> Fingers x
> 
> Les
Click to expand...

Les

Are you staying overnight close by? It should be a smooth hand over but better safe than sorry. 
You will not regret your choice, we haven't and we swopped from a Hymer :wink:

Hope to bump into you at some time.

Steve


----------



## lifestyle

*Re: MH delivery*



SandJ said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rossifan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following your thread lifestyle-I too am waiting on Bolero which is scheduled for "early" July.Is your order running much later than promised? Swift gave me a specific date and failure to meet it will not be well received - especially with all the negative publicity on the "judder"which is getting increasingly harder to ignore. :?
> 
> 
> 
> Rossifan,it looks like our Bolero will be 2 weeks late.
> The dealer has now received our MH,and we are going to to see and inspect tommorrow,with the hand over date to be the 9th June.
> Fingers x
> 
> Les
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Les
> 
> Are you staying overnight close by? It should be a smooth hand over but better safe than sorry.
> You will not regret your choice, we haven't and we swopped from a Hymer :wink:
> 
> Hope to bump into you at some time.
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve.
No are plan is to inspect Sat,wife will do all her checks,which men usually miss,then i will do the main checks on Tuesday the 9th ,wife will be at work.
Not far to travel ,M1 J11 to J15

Regards

Les


----------



## lifestyle

Hi Steve.
Really pleased with our new purchase,although we have not been away in her yet,everything appears to be working well.
Able to park at the rear of our bungalow,so it like being away.
Very comfortable to drive.
Wife is busy at work,so not much spare time until the school hols.

Les


----------



## 94055

Nice one Les 
Said you would love it
You may want to join the Swift club, we have only just joined, not been on a meet nyet though.

see

http://www.swift-owners-club.com/index1.html

Hope to meet you soon safe travels

Steve


----------



## Chloelewis1

Hello all, hope you can help me, I have just bought a pre loved Bolero 680fb from Marquies in Tewksbury, it is a 3.0 160 bhp man' gearbox I cant find any of those mentioned in the swift info at all, is that because they were not popular ?

Really looking forward to collecting
Thanks in advance
Julian


----------



## 94055

Hi Julian
It is an upgrade option
Still offered see

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/motorhomes/swift/bolero/technical#outputcontrols

Steve


----------



## ash

You may want to join the Swift club, we have only just joined, not been on a meet nyet though.

see

http://www.swift-owners-club.com/index1.html

Here Here we too have a Bolero fb we love it , we too are in the swift owners club and done 16 rallys ,fab club nice people and would definatly recommend it  

Ash


----------



## Briarose

ash said:


> You may want to join the Swift club, we have only just joined, not been on a meet nyet though.
> 
> see
> 
> http://www.swift-owners-club.com/index1.html
> 
> Here Here we too have a Bolero fb we love it , we too are in the swift owners club and done 16 rallys ,fab club nice people and would definatly recommend it
> 
> Ash


Hi Ash when we got our Bolero I think I was one of the first on here..........now there are quite a few of us, we will have to form our own little owners club LOL

Does anyone know what happened to Graham ? he used to post on here too about his Bolero http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-14206.html hope he is ok.


----------



## 94055

Briarose said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Graham ? he used to post on here too about his Bolero http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-14206.html hope he is ok.


He ha not been on the site since October

Steve


----------



## Briarose

SandJ said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what happened to Graham ? he used to post on here too about his Bolero http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-14206.html hope he is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> He ha not been on the site since October
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve I had looked at Graham's profile........I just wondered if anyone knew him personally.


----------



## 94055

Sorry Nette

Did not know if you knew how to check. I do not know him either.

Steve


----------

